# Black Forest Saddles?



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

www.blackforestsaddles.com/default.html

They are treeless, and I'm thinking I might go treeless as I'm starting to prefer bareback over conventional saddles, but I like the security a saddle brings. 

Anyway, I like the synthetic shasta, but it says not intended for excessive endurance. I don't do endurance, though, so I wonder. They also state that the synthetics don't last as long as the leather counterpart do. 

"Though the durability is not equal to our leather
saddles, the Echo saddles will give you many hours
of riding."

I should probably go for the leather version, but I do like synthetic for its ease of maintenance and ability of use in rain and snow without worrying about damaging the leather. 

What do you think?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why do you think a treeless offers any more security than bareback? It the tree in the saddle that prevents roll over if you accidently put more weight in one stirrup. A treeless is like saddling a barrel, nothing to hold it in place. Don't count on the solid pommel to anchor the saddle. It might help if you added a breast plate and a crupper. The small area that takes the weight of your leg in the stirrups can cause a horse to get sore whereas the tree distributes the weight.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I have no problems using a breast collar or a crupper. If you use the right fitting saddle pad, and a saddle that is built well and designed not to hurt a horse, I have no reason why it would not be a potentially good idea.


----------

